# Barrel Horse Conformation?



## RunningFree96 (Oct 7, 2012)

This is my mare, an 8 year old Quarter Horse who I've just finished retraining. She's my first horse, and I've never really had the opportunity or means to compete before, but I think barrel racing looks like fun.
She's really quick on her feet and sure footed, but I don't want to put her into training for something that will not suit her body type.
I wouldn't be looking at seriously competing, just having a bit of fun and getting her out and about.
Also, I know she's super fat at the moment, so would anyone have any tips for how to get rid of her big belly? Bearing in mind that it's coming into winter, here in Australia.
Not the best Photos, I'll take some more tomorrow 
Thanks


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sickle hocked, possible thick throat latch, and stands under herself, something about the base of her neck throws me off as well..

I personally like the length of her back, and her color. I like her weight in the last picture as well!


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

If you want a horse to do serious barrel racing than that horse is not very well suited to it, im going to be blunt but the horse will be prone to overreaching. Her body looks ok and some parts are good but the legs are going to be the worry. Barrel racing is tough you have to go fast and turn fast and if the horses legs are not a decent conformation than your horse will be prone to stress and strain. Horse wont be serious for allot of competitions that are very fast and require allot of athleticism. 
Low Levels Dressage
Trail riding 
pleasure riding 
Not stuff that require horse to go really fast heaps, turn quick heaps or jump very high continuously.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Well done on training the horse it looks in great weight and muscle and has fab topline and great spread of muscle over the body.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

I wouldn't touch a pattern on her with those hocks. Everything looks great except those hocks :/


----------

